# DGR Coilover Maintenance



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys, haven't been really active lately just been really busy planning out future mods. So for 2014 I tried out some White Lithium Grease for my coilovers and suspension components. Really happy with the way it turned out I always make sure in the summer my coils are clean!! My cruze was never winter driven so it does stay pretty clean even with this crappy Canadian weather lol. What I did first was I used brake cleaner and made sure everything was clean and no rust starting anywhere. Second, I made sure surface was dry and applied a nice amount of white lithium grease. Best advice when applying the grease is not to be cheap lol!!! spray a nice amount so your threads stay clean and problem free. I usually repeat this maintenance check twice a year. Hopes this helps you static guys!!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mmmmm, grease.

You need to be more active bro! Cant wait to see your ride on Roti's.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha I know I know my apologies been really busy lately lol.....promise to always keep you
guys posted plus when the new rotis come in, many pictures will be uploaded on cruzetalk don't you worry fellas haha, cheers for now!


----------

